# Pablo's birthday gift



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey all, I haven't posted in a long time due to my busy schedule. DH just gave me his OK to finally share our news with y'all. Say hi to our little Chuy (chewy), born May 1st and soon-to-be Pablo's little brother just in time for his 2nd birthday mid September. He's obviously adorable and was ready to come home with us when we visited him about 3 weeks ago. But since I had a project lined up for the entire month of August away from home, Chuy had to stay with our breeder until September.
FYI, he's from the same breeder, different parents, but same grandma


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!!! I don't know how you kept it quiet so long!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know either Amanda, seriously.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG YIPEEEEEEE Maryam has MHS!!!!! CONGRATS we ar so happy for you & Pablo.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...congratulations to you all. What an adorable puppy and adorable family. He is so cute !!! How can you stand waiting till' September.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Maryam!!!! you little secret keeper. Chuy is so adorable and I am so _envious_ umm I mean happy for you. I am truly very happy for you and Pablo.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Sharlene. We've been thinking about getting him since late 2008 when our breeder told us about her planned litter. We went back and forth a lot and finally decided a couple of months ago that we will get him, because he turned out to be what we were looking for and other things fell into place as well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Congratulations Maryam!!!!!! What a great 'birthday gift'.  Chuy is adorable, all fluffy and soft. Awwwww..... he's so sweet! He'll be how old when you get him home? (I'm NOT doing math, too tired  )


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Chuy is adorable!
PS- my birthday is coming up


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Maryam, Chuy is just precious!! 

Congrats! Pablo is going to make a wonderful big brother.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

congrats on number 2!!!

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maryam! That's awesome! I can't believe you kept it to yourself for so long....he's adorable! Sorry for all the exclamation points, but your news is so exciting!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My birthday is coming too! Can I have one?

He's so sweet!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

What a Wonderful Birthday gift! Pup is adorable.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, congrats! I'm sure Pablo will love having a little brother!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you! He will be 4 months old, old enough to hold it longer so I won't have to worry too much about potty training (FINGERS CROSSED) and young enough to be molded into 'our' dog.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sally, Ann and all other Birthday kids, there were 4 boys and 1 girl in the litter. 2 boys are taken and the other pups are (I believe) still available. Here's the whole litter with their mom in the upper left corner and the only girl (Darla) all the way to the right.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey...my birthday is next week! IWAP.



maryam187 said:


> Sally, Ann and all other Birthday kids, there were 4 boys and 1 girl in the litter. 2 boys are taken and the other pups are (I believe) still available. Here's the whole litter with their mom in the upper left corner and the only girl (Darla) all the way to the right.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're adorable and I love Darla but I have a mean husband who won't let me have 3 dogs!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Are you 100% sure? Daddy Gavin needs his little puppy girl...


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulation Maryam! How exciting!!!! I was just thinking about you today, wondering how you were.....obviously doing well and about to be having lots of fun. Chuy is a cutie - and I love the name. Pablo and Chuy are going to make an adorable pair. I can't believe you were able to keep the secret for so long!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my, he is so darn cute!! Now I know you can really keep a secret...so I will tell you that I have a mean DH also that won't let me get another one...lol Cicero will be 2 in Dec so I've got to start working on a way to get him to beg for a brother. He wants one that will never blow coat. 

I hope I get to see Chuy at the playdate....and that Cicero will stick with him.
Congrats!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cogratulations Maryam, boy you are just too good at keeping secrets. :eyebrows: Little Chuy is just adorable, you know I am partial to those blond boys.  You are going to have soooo much fun. Be sure to post lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, I found out the REAL reason Maryam wanted to keep Jackson for me so badly one weekend (she was even sick and didn't let me know!) was that she wanted to see how Pablo would do with another dog around!! :gossip: She was pretty transparent on that one . . . and my lips were sealed :tape: I may have to intercept the car on the way to pick up Chuy, though, as Pablo might rather have Jackson so we can kidnap Chuy :evil: Can't wait to meet that little rascal!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Maryam! Chuy is adorable - love his coloring. I can't believe Pablo is going to be 2 already. It seems like you were just posting his puppy pics a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, I am SO happy for you, Joey and Pablo, as you well know.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Are you 100% sure? Daddy Gavin needs his little puppy girl...


Believe me, I agree!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Chuy is adorable. Pablo will have a great time with him.
Enjoy the RLHS.
Congrats!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Chuy is adorable. You and Joey are in for so much with the two Havs in the house.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. Chuy is so cute. Looking forward to puppy pictures.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love his name and his sweet little face!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Maryam!! Chuy is adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marym, congrats on your new precious pup! Chuy is adorable. I can't wait to see lots of pics when you get him. Pablo is going to be so happy!
Gina


----------



## Drew"s Mom (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh Congratulations on Chuy. He sure is a cutie.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh wow, congratulations Maryam and Happy Birthday Pablo! What a birthday gift arty: Little Chuy is sweet! Have fun!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! He's adorable, Maryam.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is soooo cute! The whole litter is adorable. I don't know how you chose one! Can't wait to hear more about him once he comes home!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yay!!! Congrats to you Maryam. I am sure Pablo will be a fabulous big brother!!!! Chuhy is adorable, he's going to be so happy in your home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Maryam, I don't know if I'm more impressed by the fact that you're getting that sweet little Chuy for big brother Pablo or the fact that you kept it from us. Son-of-a-gun! Congratulations! I have to tell you I'm also in love with little Darla. I think she'd *really* love living in New York. Oops!

I still remember your first video with Pablo. Thinking of it makes me smile.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! What great news. How did you ever pick from that beautiful litter? Chuy is adorable.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Maryam, little Chuy is too cute for words. I have been working on DH for months to get a little sister or brother for Murphy but he isn't budging an inch (yet). I truly have a bad case of:

IWAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I still have jet lag but had to see this wonderful birthday present. Congratulations, 2 is better than one, Pablo will be a great big brother.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Maryam, how exciting! I hope to see Pablo and Chuy at the playdate in October!
He is absolutely adorable! Pablo is going to love being a big brother.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's so much fun sharing puppy news with you, I've been waiting a LONG time to share this moment with my HF friends. I was able to keep it a secret, because I'm a Scorpio, we weren't a 100% sure until a couple of months ago, and the 3 HF people (Kathy, Kristin, and Carolina) I shared my secret with did a great job keeping it a secret 

Those that remember my dilemma choosing between Pablo and Nico, I did it differently this time: I told our breeder exactly what we're looking for in a 2nd pup and let her decide. She chose the perfect one for us: he's laid-back w/o being submissive or fearful (Pablo's a little nervous at times and could use some positive canine reinforcement), he isn't loud, he is affectionate w/o being clingy, and he was the only pup that was glued to Pablo, LOL. Pablo, however, is a total snob when it comes to puppies. Welcome sniffing is tolerated but jumping at him or God forbid chewing on his hair is a big :nono: to the D.O.G. Chuy was just stalking him and Pablo didn't mind.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, Darla is a feisty little girl! She is the smallest but has the biggest personality out of all and means trouble. She's hilarious to watch, we had a great time seeing her bug her mom to death until she flipped her over and dragged her on the ground for a foot, LOL. And what does little Darla do? Jumps right back at her mom to bug her some more. BTW, her brother just moved to NYC this past WE, is that a sign?!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How cute is that litter! Have fun with the new pup.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh, I just found out that Darla is the only one still waiting for the right home. Geri, there's still hope, LOL.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

And the weekend you are picking up Chuy is _____________?????

And you HAVE to drive right through Winston-Salem on the way to Eden, right??????


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous face!

The sable pup by your feet looks like my Bumi.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome Chuy! So happy for you all, Cazzie and Chelsie are wagging their tails like mad! What a little darling!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Oh, I just found out that Darla is the only one still waiting for the right home. Geri, there's still hope, LOL.


Oops! She probably wants to be near her brother.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, LOL, we're actually driving through GSO, but you know I'm crazy enough to try and make it work somehow! We hope to be able to pick him up on September 5th!

Zury, they really do look a lot alike! Precious.

Thanks Sue!

Geri, I think so too


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryam, congratulations on your new present to Pablo! What exciting news! Can't wait to see more pictures soon!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So Sweet...*

Pablo will love the new puppy and you'll have moonlight madness and lots of fun. Your dogs have a nice silky coat so maybe the ruff and tumble won't make big matts like mine did as puppies! At almost six and five, they have settled down a teensy bit...at least Daisy has!

Congrats! Pictures and lots of them!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh I am SO EXCITED for you Maryam!!!!!!!!! How fun to check into the Forum and hear this exciting news. Chuy could not be cuter and will be the perfect companion for Pablo. You know how I love the classic cream Hav, he looks so much like Biscuit did.

Love ALL the pix and that one of the entire litter is a classic, they are *adorable. *Enjoy the anticipation and I cannot wait until he's home. I'll be in Europe then but maybe can access the Forum on the cruise. . . .enjoy enjoy!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale wrote: *"He wants one that will never blow coat. " 
*

HA !! You'd either have to find a shorthaired Hav or keep him in a puppy coat... and we all know you'd rather not! lol But hey, you are so good at the grooming, what's one more ?? Just keep working on hubby. 

Maryam, it is so exciting that you'll be bringing your 4 month old home soon! I agree that the age is going to help a lot in the house training... or I would hope so! You never know. I'm going to enjoy hearing all about how Chuy and Pablo get along and how insanse you start to feel after a few sleepless nights. :evil:


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Awwwwww, what a little beauty! Look at those expressive eyes!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Dale wrote: *"He wants one that will never blow coat. " *
> 
> HA !! You'd either have to find a shorthaired Hav or keep him in a puppy coat... and we all know you'd rather not! lol But hey, you are so good at the grooming, what's one more ?? Just keep working on hubby.


(Red is mine) uhhh..twice the grooming ~ another hour out of my day!! :faint: But, 'if' I were to start clipping at 5 or 6 months and didn't 'see' the long coat then maybe I wouldn't miss it. Today DH said, "I wish I had about a dozen of these little guys running around in the backyard!" I may be getting closer to #2 ~ but I'm going to be checking to see how Maryam handles a puppy with a 2 yr old.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dale, and I thought you were a sweet lady when I met you! :evil: I already had a nightmare about handling puppy number 2, LOL. My breeder's dogs don't have a profuse coat like Cicero, Pablo was 'fairly' easy to groom even through the blowing coat stages. So???

A little more than 1 week to go...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Dale, that is a step in the right direction. At least it is not a flat "no." So, maybe in the not so distant future??? Let's hope Chuy is a good role model to make this happen. He surely is cute enough.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Dale, and I thought you were a sweet lady when I met you! :evil: I already had a nightmare about handling puppy number 2, LOL. My breeder's dogs don't have a profuse coat like Cicero, Pablo was 'fairly' easy to groom even through the blowing coat stages. So???
> 
> A little more than 1 week to go...


Oh lady, I'm counting on you! Anyone that can make wonderful salsa to give as gifts can make #2 seem easy, I'm sure! I'm looking forward to seeing them enjoying each other with pictures....and I hope you get a silky nice coat!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Come on Dale, you can do it! Get the second one and keep it in a puppy cut so you have the best of both worlds, Cicero with his gorgeous coat and then one that will always look like a puppy. What could be better? So much fun to watch them play together and you get twice the snuggles and kisses.

Can't wait to see pics of Chuey and Pablo together!!!


----------

